# Antihistamines for dogs



## FM001 (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone recommend over the counter antihistamine for dogs, he gets a type of allergy every summer and scratches for england, can't afford the vet bills at the moment so any advise would be welcome.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 4, 2012)

toby said:


> Anyone recommend over the counter antihistamine for dogs, he gets a type of allergy every summer and scratches for england, can't afford the vet bills at the moment so any advise would be welcome.



Piriton works wonders just mind you don't have a zonked dog lol.
Found this if it helps  http://www.dogsey.com/showthread.php?t=41577


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jun 4, 2012)

toby said:


> Anyone recommend over the counter antihistamine for dogs, he gets a type of allergy every summer and scratches for england, can't afford the vet bills at the moment so any advise would be welcome.



I have a Labrador who also gets the itches every spring. He has Piriton, recommended by the vet so I know they are safe. He is a very big Labrador, and has 6 tabs a day, (2x3). I know this sounds a lot, but the vet has given his assurance that this is a perfectly acceptable amount as a dog's metabolism is very different to a human's. He has been on them for 2 years now with no side effects. 
As I said he is a very large dog, almost freakish in that he is much taller than normal, and has a physique to match.(His parents are HALF his size!) He weighs in excess of 50kgs, so work out your dogs dosage based on it's weight.
Kelly.


----------



## FM001 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, started dog on a low dose Loratadine tablet on Tuesday morning and notice he's not scratching as much.  Thanks to both of you


----------



## FM001 (Jun 29, 2012)

Update on this, switched the dog on to Piriton 2 weeks today and the itching and redness has almost disappeared, thanks once again for the suggestion


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2012)

toby said:


> Update on this, switched the dog on to Piriton 2 weeks today and the itching and redness has almost disappeared, thanks once again for the suggestion



Terrific news Toby


----------

